# قصر جميل



## مصطفى الخواجة (10 مايو 2006)

هذا هو اول موضوع لي وجدته اثناء تصفحي للنت وهو قصر قائم معروض للبيع بمنطقة المقطم بمصر واعجبني عناصر التصميم الداخلي له ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم










​


----------



## mohamed aseer (10 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع و ياريت تبعتلنا الموقع اللى جبت منه هذه الصور .


----------



## محمدقادر (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 مايو 2006)

بدايه موفقه جدا وعايزين المزيد ان شاء الله من فنان زيك


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (11 مايو 2006)

مشروع رائع وبداية رائعة يالغلا


----------



## معماري متواضع (13 مايو 2006)

مشروع رائع جدا جدا


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (17 مايو 2006)

*فيلا بالغردقة*

هذه الفيلا احدى تصميماتي بالغردقة وهى عبارة عن وحدتين متجاورتين ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## التابعى (17 مايو 2006)

القصر دة جميل فعلا شكرا ليك


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (18 مايو 2006)

*ديكورات اخرى*

هذه بعض الديكورات الاخرى وسنبدا من هنا بالاستفادة ببداية شرح عناصر التصميم الداخلي من المنهجية العملية وليست الاكاديمية بمعنى كيف تقوم بتطوير فكرك للتصميم الداخلي انتظرونا......


----------



## mohamed aseer (18 مايو 2006)

صور رائعه حقيقه


----------



## جميل الليسي (27 يناير 2007)

اجمل شيء في القصر اختيار الالوان


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 يناير 2007)

رائع فعلا

سلمت يداك اخونا الخواجة


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (27 يناير 2007)

*ما شاء الله ,,,,,
القصر فى منتهى الروعه,,,,
شكرا على الموضوع...*


----------



## م / رانية (27 يناير 2007)

قصر رااااااااااائع.


----------



## مهند هلال (28 يناير 2007)

طراز مميز نابع من ذوق عالي


----------



## shrek (28 يناير 2007)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اشرف متولي عطية (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكل الجهود المبذولة واعدكم بشئ مشابه قريب


----------



## ام المؤمنين (9 فبراير 2007)

تصميم جججججمممممممميل


----------



## نادية (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكور كثير يا اخ مصطفى 
على هالموضوع المميز والصور الحلوة .............


----------



## م. نور الهدى (9 فبراير 2007)

ما شاء الله 
تصميمات وديكورات تحفة
سبحان الله العظيم
مشكورين


----------



## moh h (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين ويعطيكم العافية

والله يرزقنا مثلهم


----------



## م.معماري (18 فبراير 2007)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## المشرف النوبى (14 مارس 2007)

قصر رائع مشكور ونسالك المزيد


----------



## mgs_2020 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــMOHAMMED GAMAL

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووو


----------



## lady moon (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصراحة التصاميم حلوة بدي مساعدة منكمانا عاوزة ابنيلي فيلا بس بصراحة ما لاقية التصميماللي عاجبني ياريت في حدا يساعدني بس بدي التصميم يكون غريب شوي


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 يوليو 2007)

جميل جدا وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

كلك ذوووق صراحه


----------



## كريم العاني (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على الصور والموضوع الجميل


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

روعة، أكتر إشي عجبني الشبابيك


----------



## almadany (29 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الديكورات
و على هذه الصور الجميله والذوق الراقي
تحياتي


----------



## architect_student (29 يوليو 2007)

جمييييييييييييل اوي اوي


----------



## asharkhan (29 يوليو 2007)

أعذروني ياجماعة ولكن مثل هذه التصميمات (في رأي )أندثرت وأصبحت من الماضي ولكي يكون طرحي أكثر فائدة أرجو الإطلاع على تصاميم المعماري rchard mayar أو المعماري العظيم franlodtite أو أوأوأوأوأو.............وإن كان لي مال الدنيا ما سكنت في مثل هذا القصر لأنه يعطيني شعور بالفاخامة الزائفة وإسراف مبالغ مالية طائلة والتي يمكن أن أوظفها بشكل أفضل .
وهذه فقط وجهة نظر.


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

قصر قمه فى الفخامه


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم احيينا سعداء وامتنا شهداء


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم اجعل قصورنا في الجنة


----------



## علي القديم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

It is beuatiful.. Thanks


----------



## أحمد الخير (24 أكتوبر 2007)

القصر فعلا رائع وجزال الله خيرا


----------



## م شوشا (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على القصر

تحيتي شوشا


----------



## الجناحي (9 فبراير 2008)

very nice like have of of them


----------



## newart (9 فبراير 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً


----------



## selfana (9 فبراير 2008)

الالون الداخلية رائعه


ننتظر المزيد من الصور..

يعطيكي العافية


----------



## م حسناء (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## محمود الحمدان (11 أبريل 2008)

جميل كثييير ومشكوررررررين


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير على هالمشاركة بس برايي انو البساطة هي اساس الجمال
يسلمو ايديك


----------



## المصمم الراقي (1 أغسطس 2008)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## arch_alduribi (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك.......


----------



## m.esam (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الصور الخارجية*

نشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه المجموعة المميزة 
ونرجو ان تكملها ان امكن ذلك بالصور الخارجية لهذا القصر الجميل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع مشكور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع مشكور


----------



## عبد المولى موسى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووو كلك ذوق


----------



## mehdi_b10 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا


----------



## عابر القلوب (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطاهر72 (4 يناير 2009)

انا ماوجدت حتى صورة في هذا الموقع


----------



## zakou1 (5 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك قصر رائع


----------



## cadeau (15 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووووو كثيييييييييييييييييير ........................ جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## eng_hamody (20 يونيو 2009)

صارحه من اروع القصور الي رايتها مشكوووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## البسيونى (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك عباده مشكور يا اخى


----------



## عبدالله طالب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

استفساري من م.مصطفى الخواجة؟ ماالسبب في عمل السمترية في التصميم ، وهل صاحب المنزل من محبي التصاميم الارستقراطية؟ حيث أن المبنى يذكرني بالمباني للقديمة في مصر وتم عمل نفس الواجهات في بعض المباني في دبي وأبوظبي. مع الشكر


----------



## نهاركم طيب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## seif2011 (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engsasa (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكـــــــــــ الله حيرا


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (12 يناير 2012)

[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]




[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​





​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## أبو-عبدالله (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي 

تقبل الله صيامك و قيامك


----------

